# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  حقوق آلآنســآن

## منظمه

آلسلآم عليكم 


آول موضوع آلي بآلمنتدى 

عبآرة عن كرآس عن حقوق آلآنسآن 


آتمنى آ ينآل رضآكم 

من هنآ

----------


## سمر

كل عام وانتم بالف خيروربي يكون في عون طلبة جامعة المنصورة من نائب رئيس الجامعة وقرارته التي ليس فيها اي حق للطالب بل ضدالطالب انا من سمعت بقرارته غيرت على جامعة حلوان ولااقول الاحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في يارب بجاه الشهرالمبارك

----------

